# I can see the Staff Forum



## RangerWickett (Jun 4, 2005)

I was recently given permissions to post in the ENnies forum, and I realized I can also see the staff forum. So far you guys haven't had any _really_ licentious thread titles, but I thought I'd report it so you can try to fix this before I have to read about Piratecat and Teflon Billy's True Hollywood Story anymore.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 4, 2005)

That's intentional. Come on in, the water's fine.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 5, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That's intentional. Come on in, the water's fine.



*hands out shark repellent*

Yeah...the water...is fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah come on in Ryan!  Yes… yes please do.


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 7, 2005)

Mwaahahahahaha, come join the Staff Side.

(It's like the Dark Side, but a little less intersting, and not so much evil as just Rat Bastard)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 7, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Mwaahahahahaha, come join the Staff Side.
> 
> (It's like the Dark Side, but a little less intersting, and not so much evil as just Rat Bastard)




Excuse me, who is Rat Bastard???:\


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 7, 2005)

Using 'Rat Bastard' as a compliment for some of the more devious DMs? I'd say Piratecat is a Rat Bastard...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Excuse me, who is Rat Bastard???:\



If you’re asking your not privileged enough to know.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 7, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Using 'Rat Bastard' as a compliment for some of the more devious DMs? I'd say Piratecat is a Rat Bastard...




Oh...oh...*finally, the revealation of PirateCat's secret life is now...revealed*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you’re asking your not privileged enough to know.




Hmmm, never I should be called that...never. *THANKS MacBeth*


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 7, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Oh...oh...*finally, the revealation of PirateCat's secret life is now...revealed*




Does it involve Teflon Billy?


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you’re asking your not privileged enough to know.



Friend Computer says: Only citizens of clearance BLUE or above may view that information. What is your clearance, citizen?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 7, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Does it involve Teflon Billy?




*Dark Drama music plays on que*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Friend Computer says: Only citizens of clearance BLUE or above may view that information. What is your clearance, citizen?




At least blue...  I do have more posts than Morrus now.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 8, 2005)

I see dead forums...

And, haven't you ever heard of Rat Bastardson?  Rootin'est, tootin'est rules-lawyer west of the Pecos?


----------



## diaglo (Jun 8, 2005)

i see London, i see France

i see someone's underpants....


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 8, 2005)

Your epidermis is showing...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 8, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i see London, i see France
> 
> i see someone's underpants....




HEY!!! Put away those x-ray glasses!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i see London, i see France
> 
> i see someone's underpants....




And I just thought it was drafty today....


----------

